# stirrup leathers



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Leathers will generally come in 48, 56, or 60 inch lengths. 

48" is sometimes labeled as Children's. Check to see if there is a weight limit...if they are cheap leather, they may snap over a jump with a heavier rider.

56" is standard, Adult.

60" would be for dressage or really tall people with gorgeous long legs. 

I'm about 5'5" (with short legs) and I always buy 48" leathers. I'm usually on hole 6-8 (out of 12, one inch apart). This gives me enough extra length to fit in the keeper, but not so much length that it flaps around on my horse's side/flank. 

Things to keep in mind:

Non-lined leathers will stretch with use, adding about an inch or two over time (remember to switch the sides of the saddle you put them on or the left one used for mounting will gradually be longer than the right).

The height of your irons also affect stirrup length. If you have really tall irons, you'll be fine with shorter leathers.

If you get too long of leathers you'll have to either wrap them around your irons or punch extra holes. Wrapping them causes extra wear and is sometimes uncomfortable or twists weird. Punching extra holes reduces the strength and integrity of the leather.

Good luck!


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ok well im not over weight & i am going to grow a couple more inches sooo i guess i can try the 56".how much are stirrups usually? on ebay they look pretty cheap so it might be cheap leather but idk. & in the dover book its like 100$ & i dont really feel like paying 100$ for to things of leather lol


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't skimp on the quality of your leathers. I remember reading a story (I think on this forum) about a girl who's leather broke in the stride just after a jump, and it threw her off balance, which lead to her spurring her horse in the side, and the horse bucking and freaking out. She fell, bad things happened, the horse was traumatized, etc. 

Also...with cheap leathers, the dye will rub off (onto your boots and your nice new saddle's flaps). They also probably won't have smooth beveled edges, so they'll scuff up your saddle's flaps. 

You just got a Bates saddle, right? I rode in a couple before and I remember that the leather on the flaps is very soft and smooth. So I would really recommend calfskin lined leathers to prevent scuffing up those nice flaps. Bates makes them, so they'd color-match perfectly. But yes, they are like $100. I've also seen very nice ones by Arc De Triomphe. You could probably find some on ebay for a little less. As for non-lined leathers, I've liked Stubben and Courbette leathers (and they'll be a little less expensive-especially on ebay).

Heck, you can always just ride without leathers & stirrups! It's free and your legs/seat will get really strong!!! :wink:


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ok i'll see what i can find  &my instructer has deff made my legs stronger lol. my leg kept going forward & not like being in the right place when i was riding so she made me go like the whole lession not useing the irons. my legs were soooooooo sore the next day lol.i told my mom i needed a wheel chair but ofcourse i didnt get it. but my legs are a lot stronger now because of it


----------

